# Buckeye Lake fishing vs. hunting ?



## Wingbuster (Oct 27, 2012)

I fish and Duck hunt Buckeye lake alot throughout the year. This Duck 
season,I have been frustrated by the lack of respect provided by the fishermen. Trolling back and forth in front of a Hunting Blind with decoys displayed is dangerous as well as ignorant. Pellets shot from high powered new age Shotguns can be lethal out to 80 yards or more. No one want's anyone caught in the crossfire.

I think we should all share the Lake and respect the distances we all need to complete our hobby in a safe , productive manner. I don't drive 50mph through a group of boats on the bite for eyes. Nor to we travel close to the bank to distrupt ling lines setup by the shore fishermen.

Waterfowl hunters only get to a very limited portion of the Lake for just a few days of the year. !$


----------



## Big Joshy (Apr 26, 2004)

your arguments are valid however you should consider that many of the people you are dealing with may not even know you are there. Not all fishermen are bird hunters and many do not even know what the "shaggy looking box" on the bank is. I think in alot of ways the fact that these duck blinds are only occupied a few weeks out of the year contributes to the confusion. Fishermen are creatures of habit and im sure many times just don't think " I can't troll over ther its duck season." There have been many complaints by duck hunters about this problem so it seems to me like there needs to be a way for the state to make it more clear to the boaters that the hunters are present. Large signs that cant be missed alerting the fishermen at the ramp would be a good start. Im sure that there are some who know you are there and just don't care but i doubt that most even have a clue. Trolling fishermen are notorious for not paying attention to where they are at and where they are going, other than what depth of water they are in and watching the rods. 

Im not a duck hunter so I don't know the answer to this but would special marker bouys ruin the hunt?


----------



## dmgonfishin55 (Jan 8, 2009)

I'm not a duck hunter...but I am a dedicated fisherman. I have to agree with you and disagree with you. Basically I'm saying its always a cluster out there and both parties feel the frustration. A fisherman would be wise to stay 80-100 yds away. But man I can't even see decoys from that far. I've spotted their boats and turned and left. A guy could argue it's just like another fishin boat, but I have to disagree its like 4 boats cause how much space you need. I'm not complaining about space, cause I guarantee you were on the water before any fisherman! It's just a huge confusion that needs attention but how? What is fair? Had a tourney at alum on opening day, a lot of places I wanted to fish were occupied, or questionably close. I know as a fisherman duck season is a bummer. But I respect your hobby, hopefully they respect ours and realize not everyone is purposefully intruding.


----------



## Saugeyefisher (Jul 19, 2010)

Yea I agree, most fishermen I know would not purposly intrude your space while duck hunting. And again like said I have to be closer then 80 yrds to even see the decoys, let alone no they are decoys. 

Ive motored right up on duck hunters before without even realizing they are around until they say something. Once I know they are there ill give them there space.. So imo if someone id motoring by you at 50 mph they probaly have no idea your even there.

and like said above and below some more warning at the ramps or if possible give every duck hunter a visibal bouy marking whats going on, LOL afterall you guys are trying not to be visibal right? And Also like said, I dont even know when duck season is(obviusly right now).

Your right you and other hunters deserve to have the space to hunt. But in most cases were just not aware of whats going on. And dont get me wrong you will get the cases of people just not careing whats going on and thats just wrong. But if more people knew,you would have less problems


----------



## browns_jr88 (Aug 5, 2008)

i agree with big joshy... why cant the odnr or game wardens place markers at ramps and place bouys on the water in the area of the hunters blind letting them know ...hey hunters are in the area and to go out and around if possible.. im not a hunter and nor do i own a boat but i dont think it's the boater/fishermans fault that they came in your area i think it's a lack of knowledge.. heck i cant even tell you when its legal to hunt ducks..let alone where ur blinds are... sorry for your frustration and good luck with your hunt


----------



## sbreech (Jun 6, 2010)

The camo must be too dang good.


----------



## Wingbuster (Oct 27, 2012)

I don't mind if someone happens onto our Hunting spot once and then retreats. It's the person that Trolls back and forth for and hour or two right in front of us that I take issue with.


----------



## Joyo (Dec 30, 2007)

I have a question, first i don't hunt and the main reason is...... It's always too cold! But I have always wondered where do you hunt for ducks at Buckeye? I have been bass fishing for 29 yrs at buckeye and unless there is a fishing boat in their dock... a majority of property owners really don't care to have you fishing around their docks. Only once I was asked to not fish around dock and it was due to their son having a crankbait stuck in his foot (I would feel sameway) So with all the houses around Buckeye it is only out of sheer curiosity that I ask how are you able to shoot at ducks without someone who is anti hunting raising all kinds of heck. excuse my lack of hunting knowledge


----------



## killingtime (Apr 29, 2009)

most duck hunters will be hunting around the marsh area and islands and points that go out into the lake. there is a distance they have to be from any house or cabin to be legal. i do both fishing and duck hunting and there just has to be some communication between everybody and give each other some room. if you are set up for duck hunting before daylight and someone comes in fishing on top of you it is frustrating its not like a duck hunter can pick up in a couple minutes and move real quick. most duck hunters are set up in certain areas so they can be legal. i understand complaints from both sides because i love fishing and hunting but duck hunters do have only 60 days to do there thing and fishermen have alot longer to do theirs. its a tough call but whoever is at the spot first the other person should give atleast 100 yards to the other person. just my opinion.


----------



## jbm_11 (Sep 7, 2010)

I think it would be nice to have some sort of flag or indicator device on the water where the decoys are set up so boaters would know you are set up and hunting. It would at least give them some sort of distance indicator and might aide in the prevention of moving to close towards a active hunt.

Outdoor Hub mobile, the outdoor information engine


----------



## HappySnag (Dec 20, 2007)

i think the hunter should mark 4 corners of his hunting area with floting full body goose decoy,and at the dock should be sighn ,hunting and goose marking mean,

snag


----------



## Wingbuster (Oct 27, 2012)

I don't think we need to re-invent the wheel. My original post was directed at people who knew we were hunting an area,but would approach at a very unsafe distance. You don't have to be a rocket scientist to know 50 yards is too close.


----------



## Joyo (Dec 30, 2007)

In your original post you said that 80 yards or more could be lethal, I'm not a rocket scientist or the inventor of the wheel or as I said earlier a hunter. but one thing I'm pretty sure of ..... your not going to get too much support in the fishing forum.


----------



## JimmyZ (May 18, 2004)

We were in the Detroit river hunting one day a few years ago. A boat was headed our way bass fishing. They weren't super close or anything but headed our way. Well 3 mallards also headed our way and when 3 shotguns rang out and all 3 birds dropped, needless to say they turned around rather quickly. 

As far as visibility almost everyone uses mojo decoys. So if you see a duck in one spot flying, you may be by a duck hunter. S


----------



## EnonEye (Apr 13, 2011)

OK I got this one, pretty simple, I fish, don't hunt... if you come up on a duckhunter while out boating MOVE AWAY, no different than barg'in in on someone's fishing spot! On the other hand the duckhunters have to realize, and most do, that a boater has to get pretty close before they "see" that duck blind. I've come up on many during this time of year and when I finally see them, probably no closer than 50 yards, I always do an About Face 180 and move away. I don't appreciate BB's in my eyes. But duckhunters ya gotta be cool about things, not everyone cares you were there first, some are ignorant and some are arrogant and short seasons got nothing to do with anything in a courtroom . I think if I were a duck hunter I could be inventive and come up with some way to drive them out of the area without shooting, maybe a laser light shined in the direction of the boater? End of story is you're always going to be responsible for where that shot lands.!$


----------



## glasseyes (Jan 28, 2012)

When I read this thread it reminded me of what happened to me a couple weeks ago at Deer Creek. I waited all week to get off work and go to my favorite spot at the lake to crappie fish, get there at day break. I get there and I could see the guys in the duck blind not 20 yrds from the spot on the bank I wanted to fish ( I'm not in a boat ) . I never gave it another thought , I was disappointed but to me it's first come first serve. I came back later in afternoon and ran into a fellow at same spot the duck hunters had left. This guy tells me he was there at 10:30 am, and went to the same spot and he said the hunters seemed to be a little upset but the hunters left. He said the ducks weren't flying anyway so he went in on them to fish the spot. Now I told him what I had done at daylight and he didn't respond but I still don't think what he did was very sportsman like.


----------



## Wingbuster (Oct 27, 2012)

50-80-100 yards is way too close. Once again, my post is directed to the 1% of the fisherman,who regardless of warning signs. Be it flashlights, decoys or gunfire, refuse to leave a area alone. I'm not bitching at fisherman, I'm also one of them. I seek only that all might enjoy the great outdoors together.That is my Hallmark Card statement of the day.


----------



## Dovans (Nov 15, 2011)

I remember when my wife and I first moved down in the Lancaster area and we went to the airport and were surprised by the gun club firing towards the airplanes as they land. It was like WTF?


----------



## Wingbuster (Oct 27, 2012)

Planes taste like chicken unless they're old or leaking oil.


----------



## firstflight111 (May 22, 2008)

okay here the thing ..

1 did you tell them you are hunting and to move on ?????

2 there are law's to help hunters from this !!!!

3 if you did tell them you are hunting and they keep on messing with you ..call the game warden get the boat numbers ...thats called hunter harassment nobody can stop you from hunting or even try to stop you.. i deal with this alot just call get all the info you can it best if you take video to show the warden what happend if someone try to stop you they can go to jail ..i know i sent 3 people to court over this....

something for you fisherman to think about next time you pull up on a hunter !!!!


----------



## firstflight111 (May 22, 2008)

Big Joshy said:


> your arguments are valid however you should consider that many of the people you are dealing with may not even know you are there. Not all fishermen are bird hunters and many do not even know what the "shaggy looking box" on the bank is. I think in alot of ways the fact that these duck blinds are only occupied a few weeks out of the year contributes to the confusion. Fishermen are creatures of habit and im sure many times just don't think " I can't troll over ther its duck season." There have been many complaints by duck hunters about this problem so it seems to me like there needs to be a way for the state to make it more clear to the boaters that the hunters are present. Large signs that cant be missed alerting the fishermen at the ramp would be a good start. Im sure that there are some who know you are there and just don't care but i doubt that most even have a clue. Trolling fishermen are notorious for not paying attention to where they are at and where they are going, other than what depth of water they are in and watching the rods.
> 
> Im not a duck hunter so I don't know the answer to this but would special marker bouys ruin the hunt?



the state does put up signs it's called public hunting big yellow signs all over the area ..just look for them ....


----------

